# Bolens ST125 Hydro



## crashbox (Sep 14, 2010)

Dear Friends My 125 Hydro is in near perfect shape except it's making a slight knocking sound from the 12.5 Twin Briggs I/C but does NOT SMOKE or even use any oil so instaed of trying the Maybe/Maybe not engine swap what is the chance Of doing a RE-Ring with new bearings and seals R/R .... My nearly perfect H16XL takes care of My snow removal needs along with all the garden tilling but the ST125 42 inch deck handles the mowing chores .. Can anyone help Me in bringing some new life to My ST125 hydro .


----------

